# Bought the Sentry Calming Collar for my traveling cat



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I wrote about my cat's difficulty when being transported from home to the summer place we are renting. He also is freaking out while here (scratching at any closed doors all night long). We read online about the Sentry Calming Collar, so drove almost an hour today to find a store that sold it. If you can believe it, when we took it out of package and stretched to activate, it broke in half (my husband repaired it with some bandaids and it is now on the cat).
I read about another product made by Sentry. Has anyone tried this?""
"Put an end to your dog's or cat's unwanted behaviors with the SENTRY Stop That Pheromone Noise Spray for Dogs and Cats. Aim the spray in your pet's direction and spray in short bursts to put a stop to your pet's behavioral problems."


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have found my cats are better off at home than forced to travel for vacation. I am no help here. I hope you all make it back home peacefully


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Since we are renting the place for a month (I myself will go back and forth several times as I have to work some of the month) and I couldn't arrange for anyone to come to my house this week, I decided to bring the cats. I go home again the end of the week, and hopefully will be able to get someone to come in so I can leave them at home when I come up again. I did not want to board them for 23 nights (total time I am up here)


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wanted to let people know (in case they do have to travel with a cat, and want to help the cat deal with the trip) that the Sentry Calming Collar worked really well. Last night the cat did not spend the night scratching at the door and he just seems to be dealing with things better.
I have to say that I think the collar smells weird. I cannot identify what the smell is, only when he sits next to me it gives me a headache and the smell if offensive (but less offensive than the smell in my car when we traveled)


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

I bought these for my three cats when we moved and they worked amazing! Two of the three are super skittish and freak out at any type of change. Well we put these on and right away they wanted to explore the house and were so happy. I left them on for 3 weeks and they are loving it here. I would leave it on until you are back home and maybe a few days after to help him re adjust.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm going to be out of town 08/26-08/31, but otehrwise could come by daily (or 2X daily) and check on Mercury.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Is this the same as a DAP collar?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm not sure what a DAP collar is. This one is made by the Sentry company and it is called a Calming Collar.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I noticed in the store they make one for dogs as well - I may be looking into this!


----------

